

Forecast the future with friends - ssocias
http://cassieinnovations.com

======
ssocias
Cassie is a new web app to forecast the outcome of world events with friends,
earning points when predictions become reality. Make predictions on events
ranging from sports and pop culture to current events, politics, and more: Who
will win the Super Bowl? Will Kim and Kanye get divorced? Who will become
Twitter CEO?

You can also create your own questions to share only with select friends. Keep
your forecasts private or broadcast to all your friends!

Go to cassieapp.com to start forecasting now!

